# Amazon Frogbit, Roots very long.



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi. New here.
I've been trying my hand at a walstad for about 5 months now. Unfortunately it was only started once and failed not long after. Newbie mistake, soil went anaerobic. 
The second time I tried my plants shipped in melted. Consistency of algae. Not joking. 70 bucks down the drain. It was seriously heart breaking.
What I have had success with getting shipped to my apartment is Frogbit. I get it from a reliable seller on e-bay.


My problem though is that lately the root growth has extended on all of my frogbit. It touches the bottom of the tank, wrapping around themselves.
I can get a picture up later tonight.


Tank Specs:
Tank: 3 gallon critter tote. Acrylic.
Water movement: Baffled filter. No carbon or chemical filtration. Only an aquarium safe sponge.
Plants: Frogbit. 2 stems of anacharis, being eaten by snails.
Substrate: None.
Fauna: 1 betta fish, about 9-10 snails. 1 Nerite, rest MTS.
Fertilization: the occasional Flourish when I see yellowing or brown spots.
Water changes: 100% Every other day


The only thing I can say I have been doing different the past 2 weeks is adding a 1/4 teaspoon Epsom salt to the aquarium for my betta's health. He has a case of fin rot and the salt is improving his fins dramatically.

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## torsp (Dec 19, 2010)

Your frogbit is searching for more nutrients. When they are in a tank that is "fertilized" you will see a much more appealing root system.


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

torsp said:


> Your frogbit is searching for more nutrients. When they are in a tank that is "fertilized" you will see a much more appealing root system.


Does this mean I should dose flourish more often?
It's hard to measure for my 3 gallon and I don't want to overdo it.
Hmm, I thought having so many snails and a betta in a 3 gallon would give the plants plenty of nutrients. But if they're searching for nutrients it's obviously not enough.
Does Amazon Frogbit prefer harder or softer water?
Currently my water is pretty soft. I've been trying to help this but nothing's worked so far.


----------



## torsp (Dec 19, 2010)

Frogbit is a pretty versatile plant and will do just fine in soft or hard water. I would dose per the recommendations on the bottle, use a syringe to dose. In your case I would determine how many drops equal 1ml/1cc and do the math from there. Even with that crazy root growth(lower nutrients) they will flourish, it just looks like poop below the water line.......... I just let mine do their thing and trim back the roots when it starts to bother me too much.





LucyLoofa said:


> Does this mean I should dose flourish more often?
> It's hard to measure for my 3 gallon and I don't want to overdo it.
> Hmm, I thought having so many snails and a betta in a 3 gallon would give the plants plenty of nutrients. But if they're searching for nutrients it's obviously not enough.
> Does Amazon Frogbit prefer harder or softer water?
> Currently my water is pretty soft. I've been trying to help this but nothing's worked so far.


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks very much! 
This was a lot of help!


----------

